# Arduino based 5 head dosing pump



## shoeyal (Jan 27, 2016)

A little introduction to the system:

5 peristaltic pumps
Arduino uno
8 channel relay
Hc-06 Bluetooth transmitter
Real time clock
5v to 3.3 bi directional converter
Android device to run the app.

Main features

Individual calibration for each pump
3 different timers( NPK, micro, Iron)

Enable/disable of each pump
Setting dosing duration for each pump

demo

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AzWh7idB77U

The GUI is in Hebrew but the interface is simple so I hope it will be clear

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## shoeyal (Jan 27, 2016)

Added schematic and More pics




















































Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## shoeyal (Jan 27, 2016)

Installed


































https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AzWh7idB77U

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

damn! engineer!


----------



## alphabeta (Jul 14, 2014)

that's nice. 
can you share the code and the app, please?


----------

